# Touring Benelux in July



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi All

We are going to tour Benelux in the summer and would welcome any suggestions on good sites quiet, rather than lots of activities.
Thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping Benelux*

Hi

Try www.campingcard.com just as a starting place.

R


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

"Benelux", "Summer", and "quiet", that adds up to: Keep away from the coast and from the cities!

A good starting point for finding quiet sites in Netherlands is Natuurkampeerterreinen, which has now an English homepage.

In Belgium I would recommend the Ardennes and Hautes Fagnes area. Which also reaches down to Luxembourg.

Hope that helps.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

We found This Site very pleasant, and very convenient for the town of Aywaille, and about 20Km south of Liege

Andrew


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Camping Blaarmeersen is a very good site, some say the best in Belgium.

Ideally placed for visiting Gent, but I won't blither on about it - have a quick Google.

Cheers


----------

